# سر عشق البنات للشوكولا



## amjad-ri (3 يوليو 2008)

سر عشق البنات للشوكلاته

وجود مادة الكافيين في الشوكولاته يشكل منشطا للجهاز العصبي 


ما يعطيه احساسا بالراحة والهدوء 


من المعروف أن النساء والفتيات يعشقن الشوكولا بدرجة كبيرة ويشعرن 



برغبة ملحة في تناولها بعد كل وجبة على الأقل، وخصوصا بعد وجبة 



الإفطار للحصول على إحساس فوري بالهدوء والسعادة، 



ولكن ما هو سر هذا الغرام الكبير بهذه الحلوى؟ 


وأوضح أخصائيو التغذية والسمنة وعلاج الألم، أن سر الإحساس بالابتهاج 



والراحة النفسية بعد تناول الشوكولا يرجع إلي مادة الكافيين الموجودة فيها 



التي تعتبر منشطا فعالا للجهاز العصبي وعاملا مهما يخلصه من التعب والإجهاد 



فيتولد علي الفور إحساس بالراحة والهدوء والسعادة فضلا عن وجود مواد أخرى 



طبيعية تشبه المركبات الدماغية المسؤولة 



عن المزاج وقال هؤلاء في مجلة "المرأة" المتخصصة إن الشوكولا تحتوي على نسبة من السكر 



تساعد في رفع مستويات هرمون السيروتونين المنظم لمزاج الإنسان محذرين من أن تناول هذه 



النوعيات من الحلوى يؤدي إلي إدمانها فيفتقدها الجسم إذا حرم منها ويعاني من الإحساس 



بالإحباط والكآبة لذا ينصح بتناول قطعة صغيرة منها بشرط أن يتم تناولها ببطء للاستمتاع 



بمذاقها الطيب أولا، ولمنح مراكز الإحساس بالشبع الموجودة علي طرف اللسان فرصة الاكتفا 



ء بهذا القدر القليل لرفع مستوى هرمون السيروتونبن في المخ 



أما النصيحة المقدمة للسيدات اللاتي يرغبن في تناول الشوكولا أثناء الريجيم فتتمثل 



في تناول قطع صغيرة من الأنواع الخالية من السكر 



ومع ذلك فقد أظهرت الدراسات أن الحلوى أو الشوكولا وحدها لا تكفي 



لرفع الروح المعنوية وتحسين المزاج بل يجب أن يصاحب ذلك ممارسة الرياضة 



لمدة 30 دقيقة على الأقل يوميا ، لأنها تشجع الجسم على إفراز 



هرمونات طبيعية تخلصه من الإحساس بالألم 



والتعاسة والتوتر وتعكر المزاج



منق amjad-ri  وول​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

مرسي على  مرورك

الرب  يبارك حياتك​


----------



## emy (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

_مرسى كتير _
_بسى انا مش بحب الشكولا اوى _​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

اول  مرة  اشوف  حد   ميحب  الشوكلاتا
مرسي  لمرورك  سلام المسيح​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

*موضوع جميل بطعم الشيكولا هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا امجد وربنا يباركك​*.
*ينقل للقسم العلمى والثقافى. ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

مرسي  على  كلامك  
وعلى مرورك بطعم  الشكلاتا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

_*انا بعشق الشيكولا فعلا 
وباكولها بالراحة اوى علشان استمتع بيها ​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

في  الهانة و الشفة  
يا شوكلاتا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو
انا بحب الشوكولاتة
بس مش بدمنها وممكن استغنى عنها بسهولة جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو
> انا بحب الشوكولاتة
> بس مش بدمنها وممكن استغنى عنها بسهولة جدا
> ربنا يباركك​



هوة في شي احلة من الشوكلاتا

مرسي  على مرورك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## love my jesus (4 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع دايه​*


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*



love my jesus قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع دايه​*



مرسي على مرورك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## sara A (4 يوليو 2008)

أنا بحب الشوكلاتا جدا
بس أحنا دلوقتى فى الصيام يا أمجد!
عموما انا طبعا مش مدمنه شوكولا لأنى بقدر أسيبها فى الصيام
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

صيام  مقبول
شكرا  على المشاركة​


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

*موضوع جميل*
*بس على ا اعتقد يعنى ان كل الناس بتحب تاكل شيكولا*
*حتى انا بحب اكلها *
*ومعرفش دة بيرجع لأية يعنى *
*ميرسى على موضوعك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *بس على ا اعتقد يعنى ان كل الناس بتحب تاكل شيكولا*
> *حتى انا بحب اكلها *
> *ومعرفش دة بيرجع لأية يعنى *
> ...



اكيد  كل النلس بس في ناس متحبها

شكرا على مرورك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## جيلان (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

*موضوع جامد بجد
مع انى مش بحب الشيكولاتة مش عارفة ليه
وكل ما اقول لحد كدى يستغرب بردوا*​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سر عشق البنات للشوكولا*

ليه يل جيلان ليه

الله يساعدك  ازي  تقدري  من دون  الشوكلاتا

شكرا على مرورك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## batresya (7 يوليو 2008)

احلى شي باالدنيا الشوكولا


----------



## amjad-ri (9 يوليو 2008)

batresya قال:


> احلى شي باالدنيا الشوكولا



مني ليكي  احلى  شوكلاتا




شكرا لمرورك 

سلام الرب معك​


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد موضوع حلو كتير بس انا شبة مدمنة الشوكلاتة ومش عارفة ابطلها خالص


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو كتير بس انا شبة مدمنة الشوكلاتة ومش عارفة ابطلها خالص


*
ههههههههههه

بس  خلي  بالك من اسنانك

شكرا لمرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بس انا مابحبهاش

كفاية انها بتتخن

:cry2:​


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *
> ههههههههههه
> 
> بس  خلي  بالك من اسنانك
> ...



سنانة حديد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بحب الشكولاته جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
واعرف ناس مش بتحب الشكولاته حاجه غريبه فعلا​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم

نورتو الموضوع​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى كتير على المعلومات


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

طب الولاد ملهمش  نصيب في الشكلاته


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتير على المعلومات



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> طب الولاد ملهمش  نصيب في الشكلاته



ههههههههه

انت الي لازم تعرف

نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات جميله 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

يااستاذ امجد مش البنات بس والرجالة كمان 
انا عاشق للشكولاتة اعوم فيها عوم مهما كانت الكمية اللي قدامي 
بس مشكلتها مضرة لما بكتر فيها وزني بيزيد​


----------



## *koki* (12 أغسطس 2009)

انا فعلا بحب التشوكلت
مررسىعلى الموضوع


----------



## girgis2 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*أنا لو أكلتها مرة مأكلهاش التانية*

*مليش تقل عليها لا هي ولا على باقي الحلويات*

*شكرااا وربنا يباركك*​


----------

